# EOS R5: Does IBIS work with adapted manual focus lenses (ie vintage)



## cayenne (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm still doing research about the Canon R series of cameras before I look to jump in.
As I'd mentioned in another thread, I'm interested in adapting interesting vintage lenses to the Canon mirrorless R camera...its a fun benefit for mirrorless that you can get new use out of very interesting old lenses.

I thought I'd heard that the IBIS for some reason may not work when adapted manual lenses are attached?

Is this true or not?

I was kinda puzzled when I thought I heard this as that my GFX has IBIS that works with manual lenses attached, I"d assumed this was normal behavior. 

I know the lenses don't have any stabilization but IBIS should work with any lens attached, right?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 6, 2021)

You have to put in the focal lenght IIRC. Check the online manual to be sure.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 7, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> You have to put in the focal lenght IIRC. Check the online manual to be sure.


Ok cool!!

Thank you!


----------



## rpg51 (Sep 2, 2022)

Curious - when using a fully manual lens with the focal length added manually, does the system hold that inputted focal length after the lens is removed? Do you have to manually change it back when you put on an RF lens with image stabilization? How about if you put on a different fully manual lens?


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 2, 2022)

rpg51 said:


> when using a fully manual lens with the focal length added manually, does the system hold that inputted focal length after the lens is removed?


Yes


rpg51 said:


> Do you have to manually change it back when you put on an RF lens with image stabilization?


No.



rpg51 said:


> How about if you put on a different fully manual lens?


The IBIS can not work properly and may cause blur in the image.


----------



## rpg51 (Sep 2, 2022)

Thanks. I take from this that if I own just one manual lens I can input the focal length manually and it will remain in place next time I use that same manual lens even though I have used RF stabilized glass in the interim. Is that correct?


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, but pay attention if You use custom modes. Be shure You have also saved the correct focal length in those modes.


----------



## rpg51 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yup. My one manual lens is a macro. I think I'll set up a custom mode for macro.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 9, 2022)

Just curious, off the top of your head...how many manual lenses can you "register" with the camera body? How many focal lengths?

I have several of them. 

Thank you in advance,
cayenne


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 9, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Just curious, off the top of your head...how many manual lenses can you "register" with the camera body? How many focal lengths?
> 
> I have several of them.
> 
> ...


Judging from the manual: you don't register anything, you just put in a focal length manually. In essence: you can register a single lens.


----------



## rpg51 (Sep 10, 2022)

I think that is correct. It will hold the focal length you input for manual lenses until you change it. If you use several different manual lenses with different focal lengths you have to change it each time you change the lens to a different focal length. This is a guess. Not 100% sure. It is a bit of a pain in the neck. But, otherwise the camera works quite well with unstabilized manual lenses. You get some stabilization from the IBIS. The viewfinder can be set up to remain quite bright. It all works.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 10, 2022)

I remember seeing 'dandilion' chips on ebay a few years ago, they were shaped like EF pins and meant to be stuck onto a manual lens. The chip would then report the focal length to the body. It's been on my list for my 8mm fisheye, but I never got around to buying one.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 10, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I remember seeing 'dandilion' chips on ebay a few years ago, they were shaped like EF pins and meant to be stuck onto a manual lens. The chip would then report the focal length to the body. It's been on my list for my 8mm fisheye, but I never got around to buying one.


It was a 'dandelion' and I ordered one just now  The seller will program it for you, but since he's in Ukraine, shipping will take more than 25 days.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 12, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> It was a 'dandelion' and I ordered one just now  The seller will program it for you, but since he's in Ukraine, shipping will take more than 25 days.


Please update us on how this works!!!

C


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 12, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Please update us on how this works!!!
> 
> C


I will certainly do that!


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 30, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Please update us on how this works!!!
> 
> C


The postman dropped it off this afternoon and I installed it with a small bit of double sided tape and it worked! It reports 8mm and f/3.5 to the camera. Apple photos.app reports that it's an EF28-80mm lens since hit hijacks that ID.

I'm going to add this to my import/rename/sorting script to rewrite the EXIF.


```
LENS="$(exiftool -Lens -b "${IMAGE}")"

if [ "${LENS}" == "8" ] ; then
    exiftool -q -n  -overwrite_original -api LargeFileSupport=1 -canon:lenstype=0 -LensID=-1 "${IMAGE}"
    exiftool -q -overwrite_original -api LargeFileSupport=1 -LensInfo="8mm f/3.5" -LensModel="Peleng 3.5/8A Fisheye" -LensID=-1 -Lens="Peleng 3.5/8A Fisheye" -LensSerialNumber="6001608" "${IMAGE}"
fi
```

I'll need to 3D print a small flange to make it sit a bit better, when that's done I'll post pictures of how it looks on the lens and how the camera sees it.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 2, 2022)

@cayenne a few pictures showing the test, the included alignment tool and the end result with the bushing I 3d printed.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 3, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> @cayenne a few pictures showing the test, the included alignment tool and the end result with the bushing I 3d printed.
> View attachment 205816
> View attachment 205817
> View attachment 205818


Wholly Molly!!!

That is just a little bit of "too cool"!!

Please post some pics with it!!!

C


----------

